# How to get started?



## lovalotz (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm pretty young (15)..but it's never too late to start planning, right?
I want..no I NEED to become a make up artist!! I've never wanted to do anything more in my life!
Seeing as how many of you lovely ladies are very talented in this field, how would you reccommend me to get started?

So far what i've been doing to get started is experimenting with products..lipchap to false eyelashes..and working with friends' faces and hair. 
Where did you study pre-secondary for this area? Where I REALLY want to go is to New York after high school.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 9, 2006)

start building a portfolio. when you do your friends' makeup, take pictures of it and document what you've used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 like a MAC facechart kind of thing (list what products you used and where you used them)

after you have a good, solid portfolio i suggest going to a networking/online portfolio site like http://www.modelmayhem.com and/or http://www.onemodelplace.com and start getting work on some professional photoshoots to add to your portfolio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




later on, once you're old enough to work, try to get a job at a cosmetics counter or store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 9, 2006)

I think that it would be a really good idea to try to work in the theater department at your school. Volunteer to do makeup for their plays and performances. You will gain amazing experience by doing that.
If I could go back I would have done that!
Otherwise, just practice practice practice. The more people you put makeup on, the more you will learn. There are so many different face shapes, eye shapes, skin types etc. out there, the more you experience the better you will become.


----------



## anniemalibu7 (Nov 9, 2006)

Also, get a job in retail. Work at a store where you sell and help customers. That is, if you want to ever work for a company like MAC. They want you to have work experience in retail. I did freelance for awhile but found the weekly hustle to get jobs was not steady. It stressed me out. I work for MAC, its steady and I always have a paycheck, i get to do makeup too.


----------



## anniemalibu7 (Nov 9, 2006)

Also, get a job in retail. Work at a store where you sell and help customers. That is, if you want to ever work for a company like MAC. They want you to have work experience in retail. I did freelance for awhile but found the weekly hustle to get jobs was not steady. It stressed me out. I work for MAC, its steady and I always have a paycheck, i get to do makeup too.

Basically just start experiementine with products, pull pictures out of magazines and try to copy them. Take pictures of everything you do. If you know any photographers offer to work for free. Its called TFP. (trade for prints) you can get stuff for your portfolio that way. 

Makeup school is great too. i went to MUD in LA. I believe there is one in NY too. They teach you alot.


----------



## blueyesdancing (Nov 10, 2006)

I also learned alot from reading Kevyn Aucoin's books....he was an amazing artist and very inspiring.  

I second others' suggestions...work in retail, and practice on all your friends and anyone who will let you!  It will also help in the long run to very familiar with MAC as a company, and our products.  You are on the right track...good luck!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, and also,
do you think it's a good idea to only stick to using professional products while i "Train myself"? I've found Mac's products have a rep for being highly pigmented. I mean i love mac as much as the next specktra girl, but it's burning a hole in my wallet


----------

